# Meeting lots of dogs - and a wolf hybrid



## K9companions (Nov 13, 2008)

The day starts with Hunter following me around the house, begging me to do something interesting (because evidently cleaning the house was not the plan he had for today). So I finish up and take him up to the park, where we met a beautiful Malumute and a wolf hybrid! Hunter was great and when we get home, our neighbor's dog shoots over and the owners come in for a visit. THEN my sister comes over with her two rather ill trained dogs; but Hunter still loved it. He was pooped by the end of the afternoon and so was I! Here are the pictures, there are quite a few. 

Hunter basking in the morning sun....










Another shot of him in the sun. 










While cleaning he would lay down in my path and give me a pleading look, like "come on mom, can we go NOW?" So I grabbed the camera and caught one.










more....


----------



## K9companions (Nov 13, 2008)

So off we go to the park! We were on the other side of the creek watching some dogs play. 










One of them, though its hard to see, is the maulumute;which they later crossed the bridge to come meet Hunter and I.










The Malumute and Wolf Hybrid come over, and I have to admit, I could recognize it as a hybrid and was a bit nervous. But the owner quickly reassured me and the two dogs were great!










more...


----------



## K9companions (Nov 13, 2008)

The owner said the hybrid, named Wolfy, was 70% wolf. She was absolutely beautiful!




























more...


----------



## K9companions (Nov 13, 2008)

Hunter and Wolfy sniffing around together. Hunter liked her better than the Malumute; I think he was flirting. Hehe.










Hunter being smooth for the Lady. Lol. She doesnt look interested.










A closeup of the Malumute, though for the life of me I couldn't get his face.










more...


----------



## K9companions (Nov 13, 2008)

The Mamumute leaving. The wolf hybrid was funny because the husband would call it and Wolfy would look at him as if she were silently laughing at him, but when the wife called both dogs came running.










Before we left the park, Hunter cooled his paws in the creek.



















more...


----------



## K9companions (Nov 13, 2008)

We arrived home and the neighbors dog came on over. Her name is Bacon, lol.










Bacon, getting a drink. They think she is a lab/hound mix of some sort.










Sniffin' and playin'.










more...


----------



## K9companions (Nov 13, 2008)

Then after Bacon left, my sister and her dogs came over. Hunter doesn't like them too much but is a good sport and usually tolerates them. He even played with Champ, the Boston Terrier, shown here:










My sister's unruly, huge boxer Apollo. He doesn't have very many manners, but he can be cute when hes so goofy.



















more...


----------



## K9companions (Nov 13, 2008)

Pooch butts.










I caught this shot of Champ and Hunter getting ready to run for their lives as Apollo runs towards them like a drunkard driving a two ton truck with clobs of boxer spit flying in the air. Lol.










more...


----------



## K9companions (Nov 13, 2008)

All three of them.










All three sniffing.










A fun day...and now to relax in the sun.










THE END! Hope you enjoyed.


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

WOW! What a day that Hunter had! Those are great pics of a lot of different dogs... Bacon is ADORABLE and I love his name, hehe. 

Wolfy is beautiful! I have to butt in here and say she sure doesn't look 70% wolf to me (in fact I'm sure she is not, her ears, legs, tail, and pink nose give her away) but it's common to see percentages exaggerated like that by breeders. She might be low-content but she looks like Mal/Great Pyr or Mal/Samoyed to me. Either way, gorgeous animal and looks like she and Hunter got along well! 

Thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## K9companions (Nov 13, 2008)

nekomi said:


> WOW! What a day that Hunter had! Those are great pics of a lot of different dogs... Bacon is ADORABLE and I love his name, hehe.
> 
> Wolfy is beautiful! I have to butt in here and say she sure doesn't look 70% wolf to me (in fact I'm sure she is not, her ears, legs, tail, and pink nose give her away) but it's common to see percentages exaggerated like that by breeders. She might be low-content but she looks like Mal/Great Pyr or Mal/Samoyed to me. Either way, gorgeous animal and looks like she and Hunter got along well!
> 
> Thanks for sharing the pics!


Thanks!

EDIT - by the way Nekomi, you have beautiful dogs! I love Jasper's and Bandit's mask around the eyes.

I didn't think Wolfy was that high a percentage either, but she is definately my first wolf hybrid so I'm no expert.


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Thanks K9 for the compliments on my pooches  I love the masks on B & J too.



> I didn't think Wolfy was that high a percentage either, but she is definately my first wolf hybrid so I'm no expert.


No prob, it's extremely common for wolfdogs to be sold as 70% and higher when they are actually much less, so I'm sure the owner was just telling you what she believed to be true! 

For reference, this guy is a true high-content wolfdog, probably around 75% or a little higher.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Yeah, honestly, that dog looks like a white GSD to me. I always wonder if some people call their dog a wolf hybrid just to think they're cool. Or maybe like Nekomi said it was sold to them as such.

But regardless, great pics, is Hunter part Cattle Dog? He looks it!


----------



## K9companions (Nov 13, 2008)

nekomi said:


> Thanks K9 for the compliments on my pooches  I love the masks on B & J too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I can see the difference now. Thank you. 

I don't know if that dog had any wolf in it or not, but boy, I would snatch her in a heart beat; she was so pretty. 

By the way, what breed are your pooches? If I may ask...


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

> Yeah, I can see the difference now. Thank you.
> 
> I don't know if that dog had any wolf in it or not, but boy, I would snatch her in a heart beat; she was so pretty.
> 
> By the way, what breed are your pooches? If I may ask...


Sure thing! All my dogs are shelter rescues, but I have a little background on all three of them, plus my best educated guess.  

Bandit is a Malamute/Shepherd mix (we think?) - I'm actually going to DNA profile him because I'm 99% sure there is something else hiding in there (I believe a herding breed of some kind), just not sure what.

Willow is a Husky/White German Shepherd mix. It has been suggested that she could have a small amount of wolf in there, and that might be the case, but she's definitely in that "too insignificant to actually tell or even matter" category. As far as temperament, she acts like a typical hyper Sibe, with some of the German Shepherd guarding tendencies.

Jasper IS a true-blue wolfdog. My guess is that he is mid-content (roughly half, could be lower though). If you could meet all three of my dogs, I'm sure you could tell the difference in Jasper immediately. Pretty much everything about him is just "different". Very surprisingly, though, he is the most social and outgoing out of ALL three of my dogs. He's young, though, and that may change as he gets older, but I hope with continued socialization that he can retain that "loves everyone" temperament. (This is really unusual for many wolfdogs.)


----------



## baorb (Mar 14, 2009)

Nice dogs. 

That dog does look like a samoyed mix.

This was our samoyed mix we had.


----------



## K9companions (Nov 13, 2008)

nekomi said:


> Sure thing! All my dogs are shelter rescues, but I have a little background on all three of them, plus my best educated guess.
> 
> Bandit is a Malamute/Shepherd mix (we think?) - I'm actually going to DNA profile him because I'm 99% sure there is something else hiding in there (I believe a herding breed of some kind), just not sure what.
> 
> ...


Wow, that is great! I really hope Jasper keeps that "loves everyone" too so that if I ever meet your dogs I can jump on them and smother them with love. 



baorb said:


> Nice dogs.
> 
> That dog does look like a samoyed mix.


Thanks. Yeah, Wolfy looks alot like the samoyed in the picture. Beautiful dogs you have there!


----------

